# Missed recording - No Longer in Guide



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Roamio Plus, Comcast, no Tuning Adapter.

Did anyone else miss New Girl on Fox tonight? My Tivo says it didn't record because it was "No Longer in Guide".

But, it's clearly listed in the Guide data.

My Season passes for the show before it and after it on the same channel recorded fine. The one before it is padded by 2 minutes, so I saw the beginning of New Girl at the end of that recording.

Any ideas, or anyone seeing this happen?

FYI....the Season Pass for New Girl shows it's scheduled to record next week. And this same season pass recorded the show last week. Thankfully I have Xfinity On Demand and will be able to watch it on that when it shows up.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

This only other thing I noticed in the History looking back was that occasionally, Seinfeld on TBS, which we have a season pass for, was also No Longer in Guide.

Is this a Roamio bug? Because I clearly see that New Girl last night was in the guide still. Not sure about the Seinfeld episodes since they were further back....but it seems random.

-Kevin


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is related, but my Roamio Pro AND my Premiere both did not record Sunday's episode of "Boardwalk Empire" - the Roamio's history log said the channel was "not authorized".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The "No longer in the guide" issue means there was a data problem. Even if the show was still listed if they changed the episode number or original air date it could screw up the scheduling logic and cause a problem.

The "Not authorized" is a CableCARD problem. Have you verified that your CableCARD is working properly for all 6 tuners in your Pro? There are a lot of people having trouble like this with the 5th and 6th tuner because of old firmware in their cards.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The "No longer in the guide" issue means there was a data problem. Even if the show was still listed if they changed the episode number or original air date it could screw up the scheduling logic and cause a problem.
> 
> The "Not authorized" is a CableCARD problem. Have you verified that your CableCARD is working properly for all 6 tuners in your Pro? There are a lot of people having trouble like this with the 5th and 6th tuner because of old firmware in their cards.


Thanks. Mine was No longer in Guide message......so looks like just a weird occurrence last night. Thankfully I'm in New England Comcast and haven't had any cablecard tuner issues. I wanted to make sure the No longer in guide wasn't a tuner issue.

Any idea....why would the no longer in guide happen on just my box? I would think it would be widespread if that's the case. I checked with my Dad who has a Tivo HD and his recorded fine.

Hopefully this isn't yet another Roamio bug.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> Thanks. Mine was No longer in Guide message......so looks like just a weird occurrence last night. Thankfully I'm in New England Comcast and haven't had any cablecard tuner issues. I wanted to make sure the No longer in guide wasn't a tuner issue.
> 
> Any idea....why would the no longer in guide happen on just my box? I would think it would be widespread if that's the case. I checked with my Dad who has a Tivo HD and his recorded fine.
> 
> ...


When did your box make it's last call? Could have been a timing problem. Maybe something changed in the data but it was so close to the record time the scheduler didn't have time to reschedule the "new" episode? If the last call was within an hour or so of the recording that's a possibility.

I've had this same thing happen once or twice over the years. I'm not sure I ever nailed down more then a theory as to why.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> When did your box make it's last call? Could have been a timing problem. Maybe something changed in the data but it was so close to the record time the scheduler didn't have time to reschedule the "new" episode? If the last call was within an hour or so of the recording that's a possibility.
> 
> I've had this same thing happen once or twice over the years. I'm not sure I ever nailed down more then a theory as to why.


Not sure.....checking it now shows it last connected today 10/2.

What's weird is.....I don't think there was a change because it's always in that time slot and it started at the correct time because my prior program showed it started then.

Thanks for the info......for now I'll chalk it up to a random occurrence.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> What's weird is.....I don't think there was a change because it's always in that time slot and it started at the correct time because my prior program showed it started then.


It doesn't have to change time slots. If they change the name or the episode number in the data then to TiVo it's a different episode. TiVo's scheduling logic does not consider time slots at all. In fact it doesn't even consider channel numbers. It's based on the station call sign and the show ID. Other then that it's based purely on the data matching the recording parameters.

Like I said I've had it happen a few times over the years. The whole call/data thing is just a theory. There could be some other reason and they just don't have a description for it so they use the wrong one for the Recording History.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, it's happening again right now. I checked tonight at 8pm and it was setup to record on ABC

The Middle
Back in the Game
Modern Family

It recorded the Middle and it skipped Back in the Game. Why? No longer listed in the guide.

I'M WATCHING THE SHOW RIGHT NOW.

Seriously Tivo......what's up? This is basically making this $400 machine worthless.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's weird. And there is no conflict right? Not even from padding?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That's weird. And there is no conflict right? Not even from padding?


Nope....tonight I only had this scheduled:

All passes with 2 minutes padding on the end

The Middle - ABC - 8-8:30
Back in the Game - ABC - 8:30-9:00
Modern Family - ABC - 9:00 - 9:31
Law and Order SVU - NBC - 9:00 - 10:00
Super Fun Night - ABC - 9:31 - 10:00
The Bridge - FX - 10:00 - 11:00
It's Always Sunny - FXX - 10:00 - 10:30
The League - FXX - 10:30 - 11:00

As I sit here and it hits 9pm - I see it just started recording Law and Order and Modern Family.

So as you can see.....no tuner issues with overlapping recordings.....and as far as I know I don't have any of the cablecard issues....never had. I have the Moto cards in Comcast with the correct firmware.

I posted on Tivo forums but don't really expect to here anything.

Starting to get concerned now that I can't trust the Roamio. Thank God for the built in Xfinity on Demand! I'd hate to think I paid $400 for an Xfinity streaming box 

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Also to clarify, I viewed my todo list at 8pm tonight and Back in the game was listed to record. 

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know I saw something similar once last year with my Premiere. It turned out there was some problem with the tuning adapter, but the message in the Recording History was totally wrong. After I rebooted the TA and the TiVo I never saw it again. Long shot, but you may want to try it once everything is done recording (or not) tonight.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You know I saw something similar once last year with my Premiere. It turned out there was some problem with the tuning adapter, but the message in the Recording History was totally wrong. After I rebooted the TA and the TiVo I never saw it again. Long shot, but you may want to try it once everything is done recording (or not) tonight.


No TA here, but I'll give a reboot a shot.

Here's something weird I just noticed.

So it's recording Modern Family on ABC. That was scheduled for 9:00 - 9:31 and then the season pass adds 2 minutes on the end, so the recording should stop at 9:33.

So at 9:31, I pull up the Info bar. Where I would think Tivo should have used another tuner to switch to ABC and start recording Super Fun Night from 9:31 - 10:00....it didn't. The Info box showed Super Fun Night as the program name being recorded.

So I went to My Recordings......no Super Fun night shown. Instead it's showing Modern Family still recording (due to the padding).

9:33 rolls around, when Modern Family is scheduled to stop....and it does. Then Tivo adds Super Fun night to the Now Playing list......but from it's scheduled time of 9:31, meaning when I view the recording, I see it from 9:31.

I'm wondering if this has something to do with padding back to back recordings on the same channel.

Shouldn't the Tivo have used 2 tuners both on ABC to get both those shows?

I also have reported that back to back audio/video glitch.

I do have Overlap protection on as well.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok not sure if this honestly has again to do with the No Longer in Guide issue....but I did a test on the overlap issue.

I started recording Criminal Minds....and padded it for 2 minutes. I set CSI, the show on the same after it to record.

Sure enough.....when 10:00 rolled around.....the Now Playing only showed Criminal Minds. Once 10:02 hit, CSI showed up. Looking at the recordings, Criminal Minds was the full 1 hour 2 minutes and CSI started on time.

I'm thinking, not sure if this is new, Tivo is trying to save a tuner in back to back recordings with padding. So it keeps the original recording going and then at the pad cutoff time, it does some magic where it stops the original and continues with the new.

This would also explain why we are seeing the audio/video glitch at around the time the recording switches over.

Again, don't think this has anything to do with the no longer in guide issue. Any ideas on whether this is normal behavior?

-Kevin


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Ok not sure if this honestly has again to do with the No Longer in Guide issue....but I did a test on the overlap issue.
> 
> I started recording Criminal Minds....and padded it for 2 minutes. I set CSI, the show on the same after it to record.
> *
> ...


It also happened to me tonight. I've missed a few recordings, so I've gone super-paranoid and started watching start times. I had two shows that overlapped tonight on ABC, one end-padded by 2 mins, the other pre-padded by 1 min. I watched to see what happened. At 8:30 (Central), the 8:00 show is still recording, and the 8:30 IS NOT! Getting nervous, but I keep watching. I check the To-Do List, the 8:30 recording is still there, and not showing that it's recording (it's 8:31 by now). It's also NOT in the Now Playing.

When the post-pad finally runs out at 8:32, the first recording ends, the second recording shows up, and it shows up all the way back to 8:29.

And it only uses one tuner (I was flipping along all 6 tuners, and it never used a 2nd tuner).

So it all worked out, but it did it on one tuner. And it shows a little wonky until the first recording ends, since it doesn't show the 2nd recording until the first ends.

This raises the question, does it truly only use 1 tuner? So could you have more than six recordings going at once if at least two of them are overlapped on the same channel?

VERY different TiVo behavior.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

astrohip said:


> It also happened to me tonight. I've missed a few recordings, so I've gone super-paranoid and started watching start times. I had two shows that overlapped tonight on ABC, one end-padded by 2 mins, the other pre-padded by 1 min. I watched to see what happened. At 8:30 (Central), the 8:00 show is still recording, and the 8:30 IS NOT! Getting nervous, but I keep watching. I check the To-Do List, the 8:30 recording is still there, and not showing that it's recording (it's 8:31 by now). It's also NOT in the Now Playing.
> 
> When the post-pad finally runs out at 8:32, the first recording ends, the second recording shows up, and it shows up all the way back to 8:29.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's basically what I see. I saw it again with Sunny and The League on FXX tonight.

Wondering if Tivo is doing something fancy with one tuner. Not sure it has anything to do with my No Longer in Guide issue.....but it might?

Do you have Overlap protection on?

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Repeated guided setup per Tivo, although I'm sure this is a standard response from them. Figured it couldn't hurt.....we'll see if it helps with the missed recording no longer in guide. 

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> Ok not sure if this honestly has again to do with the No Longer in Guide issue....but I did a test on the overlap issue.
> 
> I started recording Criminal Minds....and padded it for 2 minutes. I set CSI, the show on the same after it to record.
> 
> ...


I've seen this as well. I think they are working on a feature that shares data between overlapping shows on the same channel. But it seems to have a few bugs still. Cool feature though if they can get it working 100%.


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

My Roamio Plus did not record Modern Family last night due to the "no longer in guide" issue. I also had Back in the Game recording on ABC prior with a 2-minute end time pad (MF had a 1-min start time pad). Seems like the 2nd recording is always the one that fails.

Hopefully, TiVo knows about this issue and is working on it. Having to monitor for missed recordings (and then obtain them another way) is kind of annoying.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Direwolf14 said:


> My Roamio Plus did not record Modern Family last night due to the "no longer in guide" issue. I also had Back in the Game recording on ABC prior with a 2-minute end time pad (MF had a 1-min start time pad). Seems like the 2nd recording is always the one that fails.
> 
> Hopefully, TiVo knows about this issue and is working on it. Having to monitor for missed recordings (and then obtain them another way) is kind of annoying.


That's great to hear  Not that you missed a recording of course, but that someone else is seeing the behavior.

Yes, frustrating that we have to baby sit our Tivos right now to make sure programs record.

I chatted with Tivo last night and they recommended Repeating Guided Setup to see if that helps. I'm sure that's a common first step to troubleshooting, but I gave it a shot anyway. Will see what happens tonight.

In my case, the first night it was the 3rd show back to back that was missed.
Last night it was the second.

Do you have Overlap protection on?

I tweeted to Tivo Margaret but haven't heard. Hoping someone there knows it's an issue.

I figure as a last resort I might have to dump all the 2 minute padding on all season passes to see if that helps. I'll probably do that if I get another missed recording.

-Kevin


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

kbmb said:


> That's great to hear  Not that you missed a recording of course, but that someone else is seeing the behavior.
> 
> Yes, frustrating that we have to baby sit our Tivos right now to make sure programs record.
> 
> ...


Nope, no overlap protection for me. Shouldn't really be an issue with 6 tuners these days, though. In fact, if this whole missing recording bug was created by TiVo attempting to use 1 tuner for 2 overlapping shows, I'd rather just have them "waste" the 2 tuners. At least until the bugs are worked out.

Was your Roamio in standby when the issue occurred? Mine happened to be, since I was using a Mini only at the time.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Direwolf14 said:


> Nope, no overlap protection for me. Shouldn't really be an issue with 6 tuners these days, though. In fact, if this whole missing recording bug was created by TiVo attempting to use 1 tuner for 2 overlapping shows, I'd rather just have them "waste" the 2 tuners. At least until the bugs are worked out.
> 
> Was your Roamio in standby when the issue occurred? Mine happened to be, since I was using a Mini only at the time.


I do have Overlap protection on.....I guess mainly because I do have rare cases where with padding at a given time I might need 7 tuners, so I make sure the shows I don't care about clipping are at the bottom of the list (my wife's shows )

I don't ever use standby.

-Kevin


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

kbmb said:


> I figure as a last resort I might have to dump all the 2 minute padding on all season passes to see if that helps. I'll probably do that if I get another missed recording


Wouldn't you only need to pad the last show? If the first show cuts off a minute early, that minute will be on the front of the 2nd show recording, right? Assuming we're talking about two or three shows in a row on the same channel.

Sure, the TiVo should know how to do the right thing -- but maybe this would help until TiVo fixes this bug.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> Wouldn't you only need to pad the last show? If the first show cuts off a minute early, that minute will be on the front of the 2nd show recording, right? Assuming we're talking about two or three shows in a row on the same channel.
> 
> Sure, the TiVo should know how to do the right thing -- but maybe this would help until TiVo fixes this bug.


In theory yes.....the only problem is when/if the networks start shifting shows around in different time slots, or for example, only 3 of the 4 shows are new in a certain week.

It doesn't happen often, but we have seen it.

One of the main reasons I upgraded from a 2 tuner HD to the Roamio Plus was the thought that I could pad everything and never worry about it again. Generally we don't record that many shows that padding would cause an issue (although on Tuesdays it has because of the padding).

I'm going to watch tonights shows carefully and if any are missed, I'll dump all the paddings (except the last show) and see if that helps.

-Kevin


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

For those of you have issues with Season Passes not recording. Did you use tivo.com/spm to move the Season Pass from one TiVo to another? If so, I'd be curious if deleting the Season Pass and getting a new one fixes the problem.

--Margret


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you have issues with Season Passes not recording. Did you use tivo.com/spm to move the Season Pass from one TiVo to another? If so, I'd be curious if deleting the Season Pass and getting a new one fixes the problem.
> 
> --Margret


Yes, I did use the online season pass manager to transfer these from my TivoHD to the Roamio.

However, it's not a complete failure for the season passes. For example, New Girl for me recorded the week prior.....just this week it was shown No Longer in Guide.

Back in the game also recorded the week prior just fine. This week, even though it was in the Todo list at 8pm.....it didn't record at 8:30.

-Kevin


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you have issues with Season Passes not recording. Did you use tivo.com/spm to move the Season Pass from one TiVo to another? If so, I'd be curious if deleting the Season Pass and getting a new one fixes the problem.
> 
> --Margret


No, I did not. And the show had recorded fine in prior weeks.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Direwolf14 said:


> No, I did not. And the show had recorded fine in prior weeks.


Did you manually enter the season passes from scratch on the Roamio, or did you use something like kttmg to transfer them?

-Kevin


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I can have the engineers look at a few of these reports. Here is what you'll need to do:

1. Look at the To Do List and History for shows that will and will NOT record for a specific period of time (like tonight). Take pictures of these screens.

2. After the period of time has passed, see if what TiVo said it was going to do, and what it actually did, were the same. If not, take more photos to illustrate how what happened is different from what was expected.

3. Email me, with the subject: "Missed Recording - No Longer in Guide" and include your TSN and a complete description (with photos and channel information) of the problem. Also include:
- your cable company
- your zip code
- whether you have a tuning adapter
- how you originally scheduled the Season Pass (directly from the Roamio UI, using tivo.com/spm to move it from a Premiere, using the iOS app, using TiVo's web site, etc.)
to [email protected]

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> I can have the engineers look at a few of these reports. Here is what you'll need to do:
> 
> 1. Look at the To Do List and History for shows that will and will NOT record for a specific period of time (like tonight). Take pictures of these screens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking into this Margaret.

I took pictures of tonight's To Do list and the History right now. Will see what happens tonight with all the recordings and take photos if it happens again.

I'm guessing there is nothing you can use for prior nights history, since the To Do list has past?

-Kevin


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

kbmb said:


> Did you manually enter the season passes from scratch on the Roamio, or did you use something like kttmg to transfer them?
> 
> -Kevin


Good point... I believe my primary example was transferred via KMTTG. I could not use SPM because my prior TiVo was an MSO box on RCN (different TiVo account).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Do you have Overlap protection on?


Nope, never use it.



Dan203 said:


> I've seen this as well. I think they are working on a feature that shares data between overlapping shows on the same channel. But it seems to have a few bugs still. Cool feature though if they can get it working 100%.


Agree. Something we've been asking for a while. Would be nice if it works.



Direwolf14 said:


> My Roamio Plus did not record Modern Family last night due to the "no longer in guide" issue. I also had Back in the Game recording on ABC prior with a 2-minute end time pad (MF had a 1-min start time pad). Seems like the 2nd recording is always the one that fails.
> 
> Hopefully, TiVo knows about this issue and is working on it. Having to monitor for missed recordings (and then obtain them another way) is kind of annoying.


I'm seeing this too. It's almost always back-to-backs that fail, and it's almost always the 2nd recording.



kbmb said:


> Yes, frustrating that we have to baby sit our Tivos right now to make sure programs record.
> 
> I chatted with Tivo last night and they recommended Repeating Guided Setup to see if that helps.<snip>
> I figure as a last resort I might have to dump all the 2 minute padding on all season passes to see if that helps. I'll probably do that if I get another missed recording.


I buy TiVos so I DON'T have to babysit.

No way am I repeating GS, that's not the problem. And I'd thought about dumping the padding too. It seems we're all stumbling around with the same issues, and the same potential solutions.



TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you have issues with Season Passes not recording. Did you use tivo.com/spm to move the Season Pass from one TiVo to another?


Nope, I set up every WL and every SP from scratch. Always do with each new-gen TiVo. Sort of a ritual of mine.



TiVoMargret said:


> I can have the engineers look at a few of these reports. Here is what you'll need to do:
> <snip>
> Thanks!
> --Margret


Thank you for following this issue. I have a photo of tonight's To-Do List , which is full of back-to-backs.

Margret: Are you willing to respond to the (possible) discovery of back-to-backs with padding (AKA overlapping recordings) using the same tuner? Just curious if we are seeing some new features that need tweaking, or whether it is truly mis-behaving.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

I had this issue last week. See the thread I started here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509594

I've been trying to keep a close eye on things and haven't had a repeat of it *yet*.
I've had the 2nd of back to back shows be missed and the first of back to back shows to missed. So not sure if there's necessarily a pattern there.

Hopefully Tivo gets it figured out.

ETA: I transferred my SP's using KMTTG and pad 2 mins on each side of every show.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Well of course, no issues tonight with a bunch of back to back recordings. I will keep an eye on things going into next week though.



astrohip said:


> No way am I repeating GS, that's not the problem. And I'd thought about dumping the padding too. It seems we're all stumbling around with the same issues, and the same potential solutions.


Repeating Guided Setup is pretty harmless. You don't lose any programs or Season Passes or most settings. Just need the set aside the time to do it. Probably took me about an hour to get through it all last night. No idea if it helped (probably not).....but was harmless to do.

I agree though that it's likely something else going on.

-Kevin


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

This issue showed up again for me tonight with the Crazy Ones on CBS. I recorded The Millers on CBS before The Crazy Ones, so the back to back issue on the same channel sure seems to have merit. Both were set to pad 2 minutes on each end. I did take a picture of my To Do List earlier this evening so I will pass it along to Margaret. Frustrating that this is happening.


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to take any photos tonight, so of course it happened to me again... Scandal was missed after Grey's Anatomy. I had multiple other back-to-back recordings that worked just fine, however, so it's definitely an intermittent issue. Maybe I'll add some new season passes and try an experiment over the weekend.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kbmb said:


> Well of course, no issues tonight with a bunch of back to back recordings. I will keep an eye on things going into next week though.


+1. Watching like a hawk, checking all the recordings at each half-hour. LOTS of recordings tonight (8).

No problems.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

I had initially thought my issues were due to higher than spec SNR. After resolving the SNR, I still have this same issue. Confirmed its back to back recordings. However, the reason I get is not available vs not in guide. I turned off Tivo suggestions and have overlap protection on.


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

shortcut3d said:


> I had initially thought my issues were due to higher than spec SNR. After resolving the SNR, I still have this same issue. Confirmed its back to back recordings. However, the reason I get is not available vs not in guide. I turned off Tivo suggestions and have overlap protection on.


When the issue occurs, mine say "Not available" in the short description of the history list. But if you select an individual missed recording, it says "No longer in guide" under the more detailed section.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I saw some odd behavior in the back-to-back overlapping recordings. I have a wish list for post-season baseball. It's padded 3 hours on the end. With most of the games on TBS right now, this leads to a lot of back-to-back recordings. 

Today, the first game was 12-3 (padded until 6) and the second game is 3-6:30 (padded to 9:30) At 3:30, I turned on the tv and went to live to check the score. I saw only one game currently being recorded (still recording the padding of the first game) - there was no entry in the NPL for the second game. I stopped the first recording (since the game was over!) and selected "stop and delete" About 10 seconds later, the second recording started - but not from 3:00, it started from the current time.

I know I'm not explaining well - and I did get the recording I wanted, but there are definitely problems in the back-to-back area. I just wanted to supply another data point.


----------



## Johnnymarr (Sep 9, 2013)

Last night, I had a season pass for The Big Bang Theory scheduled to record. When i went to watch it, it wasnt in my list. I checked my history and it just said "not recorded" with no other information. Last week, it recorded without issue. It is the only program in my history with only the "not recorded" as its description.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

So tonight my tivo failed to record Halloween Wars "Zombie Prom" on the Food Network. Here's what's interesting:

- Show was scheduled to record from 9:00-10:00p with 2 minutes of padding.

- History shows not available with No Longer in a guide shown.

- This is not a season pass. This was a single recording set about a week ago.

- I did have a show before it on the Food Network being recorded. I have a season pass for "Chopped" and it was recording an episode from 8:00-9:00 with 2 minutes padding.

- The show was scheduled to record at 9:00p tonight. Currently the guide shows the show, AND it's only 9:25p as I write this and one of my tuners was on Food Network (from the previous recording) and I see the show in the buffer.

- Only other recording at this time is Homeland at 9:00p and The Good Wife at 9:30.

I think this definitely has something to do with back to back shows. The No longer in guide is a bogus error message.

They need to fix this. I can't keep going into History to check what I missed because the Tivo can't do what it's supposed to.

Oh, and clearly repeating guided setup had no effect.

*EDIT: I have sent an email off to Margaret with my information from this evening.*

-Kevin


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

I confirmed the Not Available messages are related to Not in Guide.

Another failure with Real Housewives  At least this time it wasn't Blacklist which has always failed to record with this message.


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

I experienced an issue last night that seems similar to this, but it's not exactly the same.

I have both The Daily Show and Colbert set with 4 mins of overlap since getting my Roamio. Right after changing the overlap setting, I had problems with new episodes (listed NEW in guide with the correct air date) even showing up in the To Do list. The season pass originated on a Premiere XL, and was copied from there to an XL4 via the SPM, and then from the XL4 to the Roamio using kmttg. So I deleted both and recreated them directly on the Roamio, including the overlap, and the new episodes began to populate and record fine. Last night I was watching The Daily Show on delay, started about 20 minutes behind live. When it was over, I deleted the recording before FF all the way to the end. When it went back to My Shows, I noticed Colbert was not listed. Brought up the info bar, and the only thing recording was a suggestion. There was a tuner that was still set on CC, so I changed to it and hit record - this was at about 11:45pm. The resulting recording was a 27 min partial recording that started at what appears to be the end of the padded Daily Show recording time. I had checked before 11pm, and both The Daily Show and Colbert were in the To Do list. Now, there's no entry at all in the history for Colbert. No tuning adaptor here, I'm on FiOS. Same thing, perhaps?


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

I also noticed that I have macro blocking at the moment the overlap from the previous recording ends (exactly 3 minutes into the second recording every time).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

shortcut3d said:


> I also noticed that I have macro blocking at the moment the overlap from the previous recording ends (exactly 3 minutes into the second recording every time).


That's supposedly another known issue:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508756

-Kevin


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Both the "Missed Recording" issue and the "Video Glitch" issue related to back-to-back recordings should be fixed in the Roamio update that we plan to release at the end of this month. (Neither is included in the Roamio update we will release on 10/9.)

If you can't wait that long, you are welcome to join the Beta program by following these steps:

1. Sign up at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

2. Email me ([email protected]) with the subject "Roamio Missed Recordings" and let me know that you've signed up.

--Margret


----------



## ed08724 (Aug 29, 2006)

just noticed this issue tonight. tivo premiere did nor record 2 broke girls and scorpion. both say Not Available No Longer in Guide.
These have always recorded in the past. no conflicts.
Don't see this issue for the recent past.


----------



## matk123 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the Roamio Basic on FIOS in Hampton Roads Virginia, and I have "Not Recorded" - "No Longer In Guide" happen every week with a particular show.

The show is The Mclaughlin Group which comes on every week at 7:30am on WHRO World Channel 460 on Saturdays. Every week I see it in the To Do list and every week it doesnt record and the history says "Not Recorded" - "No Longer In Guide".

My OnePass settings are Recordings Only, New Episodes Only, All Channels, SD Only.

My old FIOS DVR, which I will be returning this week, records the show every week without problem.

Any ideas whats going on?


----------

